# Whos better?



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Who's the better all-around player?

Swoopes

Leslie

Catchings

Holdsclaw

Griffith


----------



## TitleIX (May 15, 2003)

Hmmm, guess it might go to the woman who has been MVP and defensive player of the year in the same year TWICE, has 4 championship rings and doesn't wear an LA uniform


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Holdsclaw is the best all around player in the WNBA..


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TitleIX</b>!
> Hmmm, guess it might go to the woman who has been MVP and defensive player of the year in the same year TWICE, has 4 championship rings and doesn't wear an LA uniform


It has to be Sheryl Swoopes... she does a little bit of everything.

She shoots the three, gets steals AND blocks, drives, rebonds, runs the floor, hits her FTs... everything!

Stuart


----------

